# Hola from Maine



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all!  Just started MA back in October after a lifetime of wanting to but never having the money/time until now.  Starting out with Shaolin Kempo but also interested in Judo and Jiu Jitsu because I like the falling and rolling stuff. 

Nice forum you have here!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard the good-ship MartialTalk, *Jamz*.

Just noticed your join-date - by what you've said already I know that you'll have no trouble finding somewhere to sit :tup:.


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome to MT!


----------



## kcs (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome to mt nice to have you here.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 13, 2008)

Bienvenidos a MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!  

Here's to looking out at a new and interesting future!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## LawDog (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
What school do you attend up there in Maine?


----------



## jamz (Sep 23, 2009)

One quick bump... almost two years in now, going for green belt.  Amazing how fast the time goes.


----------



## Carol (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction!  And hola from next door in NH :wavey:


----------



## Blu (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck on your green belt. Way to hang in there.


----------

